# Chromium cursor is white, making it invisible against white backgrounds



## rockzombie2 (Dec 7, 2022)

Hello friends, I've recently installed FreeBSD inside of VirtualBox. I just installed the emulators/virtualbox-ose-additions port and set my graphics controller to VboxVGA. Then, when I started chrome, which I installed from ports, I noticed something strange was happening. The cursor was being set to an all white cursor when inside of chrome. There was no black border around the cursor so it would effectively make it invisible against a white background.

I tried changing the default cursor FreeBSD uses by installing a cursor theme to /usr/local/share/icons and setting /usr/local/share/icons/default to it. It changed the cursor of the OS, but chrome was still using it's own white cursor.

Has anyone else experienced this issue before, or is this a known issue? I'd be happy with a workaround for now, but I would like to figure out what's causing this if I can.

Thanks.


----------



## rockzombie2 (Dec 11, 2022)

Bump because I'm still struggling with this issue and I'm hoping someone can help point me in the right direction as to a solution or workaround. I'm


----------



## rockzombie2 (Dec 11, 2022)

I realize it must be a problem with the VBoxVGA Graphics Controller I'm using in VirtualBox. Selecting Enable 3D Acceleration (which changes the controller to VMSVGA) or changing the Graphics Controller to another option does not have the cursor issue, but the screen resolution is small because xrandr "failed to get size of gamma for output default".


----------



## T-Daemon (Dec 11, 2022)

Try "Solution 1" (disable hardware acceleration in chromium) from



			https://thegeekpage.com/mouse-cursor-disappearing-in-google-chrome/


----------



## rockzombie2 (Dec 24, 2022)

Thanks for the reply, T-Daemon. It turns out it was an issue with the graphics controller I was using. I followed this guide to enable fullscreen using VBoxSVGA:





						Klaus Zimmermann's musings -  Enabling Fullscreen on a FreeBSD guest VM
					






					tilde.town


----------



## cracauer@ (Dec 25, 2022)

It's like the East Frisian war flag: white eagle on white ground.


----------

